# hand wheel for hf 34706



## hookup (Feb 26, 2019)

For those that have an hf 64706 lathe. Had to do a lot of reasearch to find the thread size in the headstock. It is 1/2" 13 tpi left hand thread. This is a very diffecult size to find. searching the web I was able to find the correct size bolt at a cost of over $100 ea. well that was out so my solution was to locate threaded rod in the correct size. In all of san diego I found 1 place that had it in stock and the nuts to go with it. Picked it up today and will start project tomorrow. There is another option but not sure on this. apparently the hand wheel from the jet lathe that the hf 34706 is cloned from will fit at a cost of $58 plus shipping and may or may not come with the bolt. conflicting info on that. hope this info saves someone the time that I spent.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Can't find any HF 64706 lathe… I'm guessing you meant the 34706 which is a clone of the Jet JWL-1236?
If so, the outboard handwheel for the Jet (p/n WMH-708344) can apparently be used, but you loose the ability to use a knockout bar with it installed. Also, I'm not sure what bolt you are referring to as I don't believe one is needed for that application.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## hookup (Feb 26, 2019)

yep 34706 oops. As i stated not sure on the jet hand wheel. what I read folks were debating if it came with a bolt to attach to the head stock. some say yes some say know. 1 claimed to have called jet and the answer was no. So that is were the "bolt" part of the oem hand wheel comment came from. yes you do lose the ability to use the knockout bar but there are a couple easy ways to dislodge tools from the headstock without it. I for one keep reaching for the hand wheel eventhough it has never been there. If for some reason I dont like it its an easy return to stock with little money spent


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

What are those easy ways of dislodging tools from the spindle without a knockout bar?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> yep 34706 oops. As i stated not sure on the jet hand wheel. what I read folks were debating if it came with a bolt to attach to the head stock. some say yes some say know. 1 claimed to have called jet and the answer was no. So that is were the "bolt" part of the oem hand wheel comment came from.
> - hookup


There is no separate bolt… the threaded portion is part of the handwheel assembly itself. Here is a picture of it:










Here it is installed on a HF 37406 lathe:










And I'd like to know those easy ways of getting stuff out of the taper without a knockout bar as well 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

> And I d like to know those easy ways of getting stuff out of the taper without a knockout bar as well
> - MrUnix


I think most folks buy a nut to fit the spindle and thread it on first. If a center is stuck the nut is backed off which pushes the drive center out. Most centers are larger than the spindle diameter other than smaller steb centers; with them you can add a thin wood washer to fit the diameter of the taper.


----------

